# Found pigeon with yellow band AU 2009 127752, also green band



## Farmer Jan (May 28, 2011)

I live in Peterborough, NH. This beautiful bird came up to us tonight as we sat on our front porch. We have goats, chickens, dogs, and cats here and live on a big hill. Pigeon ate some seeds and nuts and let me handle him or her. Pigeon is beautiful, pretty friendly, well-nourished, and uninjured. Can anyone help me find his or her home? Dogs are a little too curious about this! Keeping them inside, pigeon is now on porch, but not caged.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Is there an alphanumeric code after the 2009? AU club bands are normally in the form

AU year clubcode birdnumber


----------



## Farmer Jan (May 28, 2011)

The whole band reads: AU 2009 | 27752

Thanks for any help you can give, John.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

AU I bands are from Foy's.

FOY'S PIGEON SUPPLY 
BEAVER FALLS, PA 
724-843-6889


----------



## Farmer Jan (May 28, 2011)

*Thank you*

Mary,

Foy's is closed for the weekend. Meanwhile, I would love to know where this sweet bird calls home. The yellow band says AU 2009| 27752. Do you know of a registry where I could look up the owner?


----------

